# Rhino lift kit



## Patchal (Feb 27, 2012)

Quick question looking at a 3" lift for my rhino I shouldn't need to mess around with axles and stuff I heard that's the max lift before a guy has to change other stuff


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

That is correct.


----------



## rosenj87 (May 5, 2012)

Which kit are you considering? I'm also considering going with a 3" lift


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

I have the CATVOS, no complaints here.


----------



## Patchal (Feb 27, 2012)

Looking at a high lifter lift


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

my buddy has a 3in on his and it eats stock axles like they snacks. lol prolly been through about 8 axles cause it usually breaks 2 or more at a time. his is the extreme lift


----------

